# 12 more hrs



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

and then Im on my way to camp. The whole 45 min drive.

Got my 'scentlok' on tonight. Took a bath with coconut bubble bath, use suave coconut soap and my berries scented shampoo and conditioner. So my skin is silky smooth and ready for the wind and all that junk.... 

THATS IT GIRLS. We should make and market a scent lok for the boys. 

It was sooooo nice to just pack ONE duffle bag and a couple of shopping bags of food. We are going up tomorrow, wed, morning and myself and son will come back thurs night so he can go to school friday and hubby will stay up there. Meanwhile I will shower again, swap some clothes and pre-cook a couple of meals and back up we go after school on friday. No more 5 hr drive and that will be sooooo nice. The trip would wear me out so much.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Good luck Wyldkat. 

I too am very grateful we only have a 45 minute drive from White Lake to Howell. 
I'll still be up in he wee hours to make the traditional biscuits and gravy before we hit the farm. My son believes you won't shoot a buck on opening morning unless you eat a big ole helping of your mothers biscuits and gravy. 

Good luck everyone. Aim with confidence, shoot straight and lay'em down like only a woman can.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

RIVER LADY said:


> Good luck Wyldkat.
> 
> I too am very grateful we only have a 45 minute drive from White Lake to Howell.
> I'll still be up in he wee hours to make the traditional biscuits and gravy before we hit the farm. My son believes you won't shoot a buck on opening morning unless you eat a big ole helping of your mothers biscuits and gravy.
> ...


that sounds sooo good. Send me some??? 
Well just finishing up some breakfast and a couple of other things and Im out the door. annual fish fry lunch to make it to.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

TWO MORE DAYS!!! This is always the longest week! I can't leave until Friday. Then it is the slow crawl north with all the other poor working stiffs!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

God RiverLady where do I sign for that meal?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ladys your killing me with the Coconut baths and Biscuits and Gravy .As far as a scent lok for us men . Best of luck to you all, Mich


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

As far as the guys go, I am thinkin' "ain't no scent lok strong enough!".

I am all packed. Tomorrow night I bake cookies and make some sloppy joes. Man this day won't even end fast LOL.


----------



## BrookyDan (Dec 24, 2006)

As far as the guys go, I am thinkin' "ain't no scent lok strong enough!".

I am all packed. Tomorrow night I bake cookies and make some sloppy joes. Man this day won't even end fast LOL.
__________________
That gal can bake some really good cookies.I'll bet she had her sister make them.:lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

BrookyDan said:


> That gal can bake some really good cookies.I'll bet she had her sister make them.:lol:


Shhhhhh Dan! Yeah, that's right. I don't cook or clean. Someone has to do it for me! I also don't get out of bed until I can smell the coffee. Now that is for real!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

using NO scent stuff but my normal shampoo/soap stuff. 

one cousin knew it had to be cold out if I had a hat out while hunting. hey it was raining and I didnt want to sit with a wet head. 

This bad boy had 'other things' on his mind than getting shot today. Hubby's pants now have that 'musky deer' scent on them. So the rut is NOT over at all. Mine was FULL in rut mood. My nasal passages can attest to that.



^that ones not as clear for the horns but you can see more of his body.

I tried to get his head held better but damn it was heavy......


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats on the Deer.....WK.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on your buck!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

congrats on your buck


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

The DNR aged him at 4.5 yrs, a 5 pt official, and huge. The processor weighed him in at #173lbs. 

Here are my 'boys' going out hunting yesterday afternoon. Instead of buying an orange coat that my son would outgrow in a year, I just got a big tshirt to put over his coat. His dad called him an orange sausage.... lol


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice buck, congrats. Just got in after 4 days of nothing.    
I'm not done yet.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Great job WK. Way to show the boys how to get it done.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Great job Wyldkat. I'm still heading out to the woods everyday....waiting for one of the bucks to come back out. We came down for Thanksgiving but will be heading back up Friday til at least the end of November. I"ll try to give you a call sometime during that week.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ill be home. Got my deer back today. Well over 100lbs and about 50 of that in burger.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice job!

Laughed at that pic of your son. I have one of mine in his snow suit with a giant camo sweatsirt pulled over. Better that then new camo every dang year!


----------

